# How to Add OEM GPS to 2013 Cruze



## chap0230 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello,
I have a 2013 Cruze LT2 with MyLink. It has everything that I want except the OEM navigation.
Does anyone have experience adding the OEM navigation to their Cruze? What do I all need to purchase and what kind of steps are involved?
I'm not looking for anything non-oem at this point, I really like the MyLink system and don't want to lose any of my voice controls.

Thanks in advance!
Joe


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Worst first post ever!!! 

I got all excited thinking somebody solved this. Remember punctuation in your title, please!!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First step is to get your hands on a 2013 radio with MyLink and Navigation built in. Just tried some of my favorite GM OE parts sources, they don't carry radios. The closest thing I could find was around 1,900 bucks, but not for the Cruze, could spend another couple of hours. But they didn't say if that included the flashdrive for the maps, if not, will be around a couple of hundred dollars more.

So I gather with a limited search, you will have to go to your dealers for a price and would get it installed by them as well. You don't want to tackle this job yourself as may screw up your warranty.

Perfectly happy with my 120 buck Garmin, tried to post a photo, but that doesn't seem to be working now. Completely reversible permanent installation mounted on the left side of the instrument cluster, and so far received 24 map and traffic updates. Has a five inch screen, wanted a six, but just a tad to big to fit. Can also unsnap it and use it in my motorhome, boat, Supra, and even my bike. So I am getting my moneys worth of use out of it. 

Some of my friends are using these in there planes, but only for VFR flying as an additional aid, has a compass and an altimeter. Good for cross checking, but not FAA approved. I just use the altimeter for learning how high some of our hills are.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep these garmin GPS devices are pretty nice and they do not cost an arm and a leg .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I love, love, LOVE my Garmin <3


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 56017


Photo of mounting, thin brass sheet plated black with a screw to the Garmin base trimmed to the circle with a flap at the rear bend around that snap on panel. Power to the fuse box underneath.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION at OemCarGPS.com
i like this one im going to buy it with me taxs


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

shaunvito87 said:


> CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION at OemCarGPS.com
> i like this one im going to buy it with me taxs


Did get into that oemcargps.com site, but not far enough to find the Cruze, 618 bucks sounds a lot more reasonable. 40 buck option for the back up camera is cool, but can't think of a time I would want to sit in my Cruze and watch a DVD for that 125 buck option.

Do toss in a 4GB map, but nothing about future updates.

Just a bit apprehensive from ordering stuff direct from China. Don't have the slightest idea whats going on. If you order something from China and it doesn't work, it cost something like 25 times than what you paid to have it shipped here, to ship it back. Would check on this.

Couldn't find the installation manual, would be nice to read first. Then would one have to take a full semester course to learn how to turn it on? Even more important, how to turn it off, LOL.

You are getting a tax refund? How do you manage that? Just paid my property tax bill, talk about putting a dent in my checking account. Don't even ask what that tax is for, only thing I am getting is picking up a half a bag of garbage per week. Not going to count paying the city to move all the snow from the city owned streets into my driveway.


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

NickD said:


> View attachment 56017
> 
> 
> Photo of mounting, thin brass sheet plated black with a screw to the Garmin base trimmed to the circle with a flap at the rear bend around that snap on panel. Power to the fuse box underneath.


My garmin looks the same, although i loaned it to someone and they lost the suction cup. Mine fits perfectly fine in front of the stereo...blocks the screen, but if you close your eyes almost and look quickly, looks like its built in!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

beachbaby902 said:


> My garmin looks the same, although i loaned it to someone and they lost the suction cup. Mine fits perfectly fine in front of the stereo...blocks the screen, but if you close your eyes almost and look quickly, looks like its built in!


$6.99 with free shipping from a US seller on ebay, purchased an extra one for use in my other vehicles that I rarely use.

New Flexible Suction Cup Mount Bracket for Garmin Nuvi 1450 1450T 1490 1490T | eBay

Looks identical to the one that came in the box.

For another 7 bucks, got one of these for the DC power cord.

New Car Adapter for Garmin Nuvi Vehicle Receiver Auto Power Supply Cord Charger | eBay

Another US seller, but even cheaper if you want to wait and order from China. But if it doesn't work, you are screwed.


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

NickD said:


> $6.99 with free shipping from a US seller on ebay, purchased an extra one for use in my other vehicles that I rarely use.
> 
> New Flexible Suction Cup Mount Bracket for Garmin Nuvi 1450 1450T 1490 1490T | eBay
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll have to keep the link in mind for the suction cup. I do have the charger cord though.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not saying from this exact place but this head unit just in general I've seen them cheaper and for more I just like the stock looking stuff that's all I don't like the new face cover for a double den or what ever


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

shaunvito87 said:


> I'm not saying from this exact place but this head unit just in general I've seen them cheaper and for more I just like the stock looking stuff that's all I don't like the new face cover for a double den or what ever


At least 400 bucks cheaper than GM with far more options. Garmin started with free map updates, TomTom had to follow suit. Would think GM with their huge volume would look into this. Its better to make a buck than to make nothing. What competition is all about.

Still a question with this OEM company, what about map updates?


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry to Revive an old thread, but its the same topic. i have a '14 2LT with MyLink. from what i read on the first page, would this bolt right in? has anyone tried and seen if its plug an play, or do we need another module or something to make it work?

12 14 Chevy Cruze MP3 CD GPS Navigation Radio LKQ | eBay


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See the same seller is selling the screen separately, another 200 bucks. When you add these two costs together, darn near the price of a new one. 

Getting a bit braindead, but recall something about if you get factory GPS, have to give up that little door compartment, that I believe also means changing the dash cover. Yet another factor is the color of the unit, starting to get complicated.

Ha, had my moment of dismay yesterday when a Shopko flyer came in the mail, that Garmin LM52 I paid 110 bucks for a couple of months ago is now on sale for 90 bucks. But I sure needed that for Italy, points of interest was key for finding anything that is constantly updated for free. Try and find an address in Italy. And sure beat paying 13 euros a day just to rent one.

Besides with OE units costs around 180 bucks for a map update, and when you do lay out this kind of money, buying a map that is already a year out of date.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ i have a '14 with Pioneer sound, so i dont have the compartment, i would think it would work as i test drove a nav car and there was a speaker up there. the Mylink should be the same screen, no? i guess it could be different. i was hoping it would be a easy plug and play.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing is simple anymore, for one thing the BCM would have to be reflashed so its ID matches that of the different radio. This is done for your protection so nobody would want to swipe your radio. Like if anyone would even want to swipe an OE radio. 

Only the dealer can do this, and would more than likely require proof that you purchased this radio legally. 

For that mount, removed the suction cup off the base, traced it unto a piece of 20 mil brass, with a tab at the rear, and bent it around that snap out dash panel. This was done for a sturdy mount, suction cups suck. And no damage done to that insert panel, so would look perfectly stock when the GPS mount is removed.

Removed the guts from the cigar plug, wrapped it in foam, attached black and red wires to the PCB for power, and ran those down to the fuse box. Pulled the OnStar fuse and soldered the red wire to that on the right hand side of the vehicle, With just the plug for the GPS exposed. Was quick and easy, fully reversible, and not concerned about the GPS shorting out or anything like that to discharge the battery when the car sits.


----------

